# BCRM NHS Waiting list



## cocoholic (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello everyone 

We are embarking on this journey and I find everything daunting,  as have no clue of how this all works, the length,  the costs, etc.
I have been reading people's posts for a while now and find it comforting that I am not alone in this, as well as having many questions answered.
My GP has just given us the green light for NHS funded treatment, but he was aware of the problem for a while and I have had my day 5 and day 21 blood tests before hand. DH will have his blood tests next week.
We are over the moon as money is very tight for us, but have heard that going private is really quick, whereas NHS wait can be very long.  However, I have read in their website that they operate a 18 weeks policy.

Does anybody know how long the waiting list for BCRM is, and how long from the first appointment to start treatment (as in start taking the drugs, etc.)?
Thank you all very much.
Coco x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I was at the bcrm about 4 years ago, the waiting time was a matter of months.  I know some people talk about waiting years for nhs treatment but thats certainly never been the case for me.  I dont think its actually a wait time at bcrm its more to do with them having your paperwork and everything they need for your first app.  


Tbh even if it is an 18 week wait thats not a long time.  Certainly time you can use wisely to get yourself in the best shape for treatment. xxx


----------



## cocoholic (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Coweyes, 
Thanks for reply. It is nice to hear that the waiting is not too long, as I am getting more and more anxious about it..
You mentioned about using the time to get in the best shape  for treatment. Apologies for my ignorance but what exactly does it involve? Do you mean physically,  mentally or both?  And do you have any advice for me?
I would like to do everything I can to increase chances and to be ready when they call us.
Thanks  
Coco xxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Just that really.  If your treatment goes well and you get a bfp brilliant but prepare yourself either way.  I had 3 bfn  before i finally got lucky and the bfn are hard mentally.


Ivf is very consuming in every way it literally takes your life over for the time your doing it so do what you can to reduce the stress.  Eg i made sure i was really organised at work, sprung cleaned my house, ate healthy, exercised and lost a bit of weight.  I felt good mentally and physically and went into it as good a shape as i could.


----------



## cocoholic (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. It does sound very draining and I guess you cannot really imagine it until you have to go through the process.
Good job that there is this forum for advice and support! 
I am trying to keep positive as I believe we only get the one go with NHS (and a frozen one but have read that success rate is very low for fet), and don't know if we could afford further goes  
We will have to wait and see!
Thanks, take care 
Coco xxxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Well i live in Taunton and got 2 goes and any fet on the nhs.  My friend lived in Bristol and got one go and any fet from that cycle.  I dont understand the funding any more but if its still done through your pct you could contact tham and ask.


BCRM doesn't have a good success rate for fet but other clinic do.  Bcrm is ok but it only really does standard ivs/icsi etc etc.  If things don't work out there depending on your age you could possible look into egg sharing.  We looked into this at The Lister in london.  They were the ones who found out about my chromazone problem, i was then referred to Guys and had pgd, i now have a 8 month old daughter   .


----------



## cocoholic (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations on your baby daughter 
I guess that if this NHS thing doesn't go well, we will be looking at options. I am aware that it is not so straightforward. However, I guess that in order to keep sane during the whole thing I have this fairytale idea that it will work  
I  am assuming I am being transferred to BCRM as I live in Bristol, but will contact my gp and ask them. What I read in the guidelines for BCRM is one fresh cycle and a fet after that, but will ask when I get my first appointment, to double check. 
Coco xxxx


----------

